# USB to Parallel adapter WIN 7???



## Melvis (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi guys, i need to find a USB to parallel Printer adapter male that works with windows 7.

I have looked and looked and i cant find any that work with windows 7 all the ones i have found only work with XP or under.

If anyone knows of one that will work that be great.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Mar 15, 2011)

this looks like it would work.... but its from an american retailer..

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=5732552&CatId=471


----------



## Mussels (Mar 15, 2011)

according to all the models i've googled, its because they dont need drivers. they're supposed to be automatically recognised/just work on XP and above.


heres one that states it comes with vista drivers, at least.

http://www.jmgtechnology.com.au/product_info.php?products_id=1741


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 15, 2011)

It is a cable.  They will all work in Win7.  You need to make sure your printer (old as it is) has drivers for Vista/Win7.  If it doesn't no adapter will help you.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 15, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> It is a cable.  They will all work in Win7.  You need to *make sure your printer (old as it is) has drivers for Vista/Win7*.  If it doesn't no adapter will help you.



now thats probably the key to all this.


----------



## Melvis (Mar 15, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> It is a cable.  They will all work in Win7.  You need to make sure your printer (old as it is) has drivers for Vista/Win7.  If it doesn't no adapter will help you.



Negative, The drivers will install automatically but would refuse to print. I then looked up this problem after trying as many ways as i know to get it to work and then found that i need drivers for the cable its self that will make the printer think that its connecting to a parallel port not a USB port. The one i used i looked up on the website and found no drivers for Vista/7 

So thats why im looking for one that has support for Vista/7


----------



## Jstn7477 (Mar 15, 2011)

A lot of those USB to COM/Parallel dongles suck. I'd look for a PCI/PCIe to Parallel/Serial adapter that has much better driver support and isn't just made for printers in general.

Example: Rosewill PCIe Parallel Card 1 Port Model RC-302E


----------



## Melvis (Mar 15, 2011)

Jstn7477 said:


> A lot of those USB to COM/Parallel dongles suck. I'd look for a PCI/PCIe to Parallel/Serial adapter that has much better driver support and isn't just made for printers in general.
> 
> Example: Rosewill PCIe Parallel Card 1 Port Model RC-302E



Yea that was going to be my other solution, and at this stage i think your right.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah, my dad still uses a 1980s-era Panasonic KX-P1624 24-pin head dot matrix printer for business invoicing on 3-part carbon copy paper (still has drivers for Windows 7). Luckily, we still have one old Athlon 64 system that has a built-in port, but when that goes, we'll have to get one of these.

I've been loosely researching the dongles for years, but they've always gotten bad reviews for compatibility. Hardware cards are the way to go if they have driver support (which most do).


----------



## Melvis (Mar 15, 2011)

Jstn7477 said:


> Yeah, my dad still uses a 1980s-era Panasonic KX-P1624 24-pin head dot matrix printer for business invoicing on 3-part carbon copy paper (still has drivers for Windows 7). Luckily, we still have one old Athlon 64 system that has a built-in port, but when that goes, we'll have to get one of these.
> 
> I've been loosely researching the dongles for years, but they've always gotten bad reviews for compatibility. Hardware cards are the way to go if they have driver support (which most do).



Yea they seem to be better that way, this cable crap just gave me the shits yesterday (This is for a customer not me) 

Well i have looked up ones here in Aus and i haven't found one yet that supports 7 grrr, ill keep looking.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 15, 2011)

Melvis said:


> Yea they seem to be better that way, this cable crap just gave me the shits yesterday (This is for a customer not me)
> 
> Well i have looked up ones here in Aus and i haven't found one yet that supports 7 grrr, ill keep looking.



check out harvey norman and similar, i've seen the PCI cards for sale there fairly often


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 15, 2011)

Try this guide:  Connecting Parallel Port Printers via USB to your new Laptop or Desktop

Make sure you select USBxxx port and not LPTx.

Info: for anyone... If you do not have a printer driver for Windows 7/Vista; you can try one of the generic or you manufacturers PCL, ESC/P2, ESC/P, or other printer language drivers, that are built into windows.  You might have to try a few until you hit one that will work.

EDIT: Also, for the HP LaserJet 4L, make sure you run windows update and get the driver off there. Or, download the correct one for you version of Windows from the Windows Update Catalog. Just click on a file name to get a description.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 15, 2011)

If this is just a home printer, buy a new one.  They are like $60 for decent one.  It will probably connect via wifi.  Otherwise, I vote for the Parallel add-on card if the printer is too expensive to replace.


----------



## Melvis (Mar 15, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> If this is just a home printer, buy a new one.  They are like $60 for decent one.  It will probably connect via wifi.  Otherwise, I vote for the Parallel add-on card if the printer is too expensive to replace.



Trust me i wish the guy would, its a old HP lazerjet 4L and he just put a new cartridge in it so he wants to use the dam thing.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 15, 2011)

i paid $99 for a wifi laser XD


i say get him a PCI card, and go for that.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 15, 2011)

Melvis said:


> Trust me i wish the guy would, its a old HP lazerjet 4L and he just put a new cartridge in it so he wants to use the dam thing.



PCI card it is: Rosewill Single Parallel (SPP/PS2/EPP/ECP) Univers...

$14.00


----------

